# Curry Mile, Manc: Where to go?



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2010)

What's the best place to go for a curry in Rusholme?  I've only been once before and it was really disappointing.  I just chose somewhere at random, which annoyingly I can't remember the name of so as to avoid it next time. 

Your recommendations, please?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 25, 2010)

basically the turn over of chefs in the curry mile is so rapid that I couldn't tell you. I had good and bad curries in the same reason, shitloads of times. Nice places off the mile have a better rep for keeping their staff...


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 28, 2010)

sack rusholme off completely and go to the new himalaya in levenshulme. people literally come from miles around to eat there.

http://www.manchester.com/restaurants/details/360/New_Himalayas_Restaurant.html


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 28, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> sack rusholme off completely and go to the new himalaya in levenshulme. people literally come from miles around to eat there.
> 
> http://www.manchester.com/restaurants/details/360/New_Himalayas_Restaurant.html



People literally come from miles around to go to the curry mile aswell.

Personally I like the Tabak, Al Bilal or the Shezan. There's also a rather good Lebanese restaurant Fatoosh aswell. There's a Kurdish restaurant on Grandale Street just off Wilmslow Road that's worth a look too.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 28, 2010)

Went to Darbar in the end, and it was amazing.  They were pretty expensive, but the curry was really tasty, and the staff sound.

Will check out those other places recommended when I have a bit more cash.  Cheers, all.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 28, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> People literally come from miles around to go to the curry mile aswell.
> 
> Personally I like the Tabak, Al Bilal or the Shezan. There's also a rather good Lebanese restaurant Fatoosh aswell. There's a Kurdish restaurant on Grandale Street just off Wilmslow Road that's worth a look too.



Shezan closed ages ago and was famous for bad food and credit card scams 

Fatoosh - can't disagree with. I used to live round the corner from there and their mix shawramas are LUSH.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 28, 2010)

My favourite by far is King Cobra. It has the best service I have had in any curry place in Rusholme (and I have been in pretty much all of them) and it is one of the few that serves south Indian dishes, from Sri Lanka and Tamil Nadu and Kerela.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 28, 2010)

Al Bilal has a great vegatarian selection dosent it. 

Im going to try a shawrama from fatoosh tomorrow if everyone thinks there good. Im down that way and need some decent food. Will they give me red onions?


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 28, 2010)

Is the Punjab still doing good South Indian food?  And there used to be a cracking Persian place as well..  I can't remember the name..


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 29, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> Shezan closed ages ago and was famous for bad food and credit card scams
> 
> Fatoosh - can't disagree with. I used to live round the corner from there and their mix shawramas are LUSH.



Good few years since i've been there. Mate of mines used to live on Thornton Road then moved to Viscount Street, 5 minutes walk to some great food. 

Aye, Fatoosh is brilliant, went there a few yars ago with said mate, his Jewish GF and a few other jewish folk to celebrate Yom Kippur or Rosh Hashana, good night, great food.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Coriander in Chorlton, or Akbars in Castlefield are the places I've been to for curry recently. Akbars is excellent, can't fault it.


Still can't beat This n That though


----------



## veracity (Mar 29, 2010)

eoin_k said:


> Is the Punjab still doing good South Indian food?  And there used to be a cracking Persian place as well..  I can't remember the name..


Yes the Punjab is still going, the decor leaves a little bit to be desired but when the food's that good, who cares?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 29, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> ...Still can't beat This n That though


Was introduced to that place only recently.  It's good stuff!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 29, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> Shezan closed ages ago and was famous for bad food and credit card scams
> 
> Fatoosh - can't disagree with. I used to live round the corner from there and their mix shawramas are LUSH.


Thanks for the reminder about credit card scams.  I haven't been for a meal in the curry mile for aaaaages but will probably be going soon.  Must remember to take enough cash with me and remember not to pay by card.  Cheers.


----------



## moose (Mar 29, 2010)

I regularly make a 50 mile round trip for a mushroom dosa at the Punjab.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 30, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Still can't beat This n That though




Round the corner from my work. Lunch tomorrow sorted


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 30, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> People literally come from miles around to go to the curry mile aswell.
> 
> Personally I like the Tabak, Al Bilal or the Shezan. There's also a rather good Lebanese restaurant Fatoosh aswell. There's a Kurdish restaurant on Grandale Street just off Wilmslow Road that's worth a look too.



Agree with Tabak


----------



## susie12 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am going to Akbar's this week


----------

